# 2013 6 nations rugby



## graham mcgeachy (Feb 1, 2013)

Help. Despite the ad to the contrary, OSN are not showing the six nations. I have a OSN HD Showbox. Is there any way I can watch Al Jazeera (who are showing the rugby) on this box? I live in Khalidiya, Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Stuart Sykes (Feb 1, 2013)

*6 Nations*

You cannot get Al Jazeera on the OSN box, even though it appears to lists the channels. You need a separate decorder+subscription.

To watch the game & if you are IT tech savvy you can set up a proxy VPN on your PC & stream via the internet. Or failing that the best place to watch the game is at at NRG bar in Meridien hotel courtyard (all games will be on there) usually with big screen outside. Also British Club at Mina if you are a member or members guest.

Hope this helps...


----------



## graham mcgeachy (Feb 1, 2013)

I ordered the new OSN box with two card slots and a CAM to allow the Al Jazeera card to be fitted. I will post to announce success or failure - hoping it arrives in time for today's game. This will be my third 6 Nations in AD and prior experience tells me that the pubs priority is to show football with the rugby on a smaller screen (3rd Avenue, Hemingway's). Heroes is probably the exception.
C'mon Scotland!


----------



## graham mcgeachy (Feb 1, 2013)

The good news;
the new OSN Plus HD box has two slots (>400 AED)
add a CAM (for the Al Jazeera card) 150 AED
add the 12 months Al Jazeera Sport card 480 AED

and you can watch 6 Nations at home.
the bad news;
we got whacked by England


----------



## graham mcgeachy (Feb 1, 2013)

update on al jazira via the osn box - you cannot record using this, apparently osn doesn't allow it....


----------

